# What type of Ceiling texture?



## Snowmansix (7 mo ago)

Hello,

What is this style of ceiling texture called? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

looks like they rolled it on(in different directions) the knocked it down? thats my guess.


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

It looks like the foam roller texture


----------

